

What a $20MM marketing budget for security buys Cisco - tptacek
http://www.cisco.com/cdc_content_elements/flash/security/therealm/index.html?POSITION=sl&COUNTRY_SITE=us&CAMPAIGN=The+Realm&CREATIVE=Superheros&REFERRING_SITE=CISCO.COM+INDEX

======
alnayyir
And your point is? I don't see the content inherent to this post.

